# Google- Citron in the treatment of digestive tract diseases - Saudi Gazette



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Citron in the treatment of digestive tract diseases**Saudi Gazette*Among them are constipation and *irritable bowel syndrome*. Constipation is defined as small, hard, difficult, or infrequent stools. Constipation may be caused by inadequate â€œroughageâ€ or fiber in the diet, intake of inadequate oral fluid, poor habits, *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

